# [python] installer un composant sur un version spécifique

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Je souhaite installer un composant Python sur une version spécifique de Python. Actuellement j'ai les version 2.5 et 2.6 installées. Je souhaiterai que mon ebuild installe le composant sur la version 2.5.

Comment faire ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Je pense que tu dois spécifier que tu dépends strictement de python-2.5, pas plus.

----------

